# Hog waller 2/14-2/15



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Wondering if anyone is going for this. We got 4 bikes going Saturday and camping. Thanks


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I am probably going.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe we can hookup and do some riding. The four of us have not been.


----------

